# Fire Eel Tank Requirements?



## Brahmza (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey everyone. Currently I have a 6" Fire Eel in my 55g community tank, along with some other fish that are still juveniles (All under 2.5"). I plan on getting a 135g aquarium in January, dimensions of 72x24x18. Would a tank this size be enough for the eel?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry, I know nothing about fire eels - only that they are not cichlids 

I just moved this to general aquaria to hopefully get more input!

Best of luck!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Friend of mine used to have a 36" long fire eel in a 300 gallon tank. Considering that they are fairly sedentary (his would spend all day hanging out in a mass of watersprite floating on the surface), I would think that a 135 is probably fine.

Be forewarned, they can get expensive to feed. My friends ate two dozen nightcrawlers a day along with shrimp, krill, and chopped fish.

Andy


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Brahmza said:


> Hey everyone. Currently I have a 6" Fire Eel in my 55g community tank, along with some other fish that are still juveniles (All under 2.5"). I plan on getting a 135g aquarium in January, dimensions of 72x24x18. Would a tank this size be enough for the eel?


Fire eels can get up to 40"+ but the minium for 1 is a 180 gal


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

We have a monster fire eel at my shop. Easily as long as my arm. Id say 6-7ft in length and about 2.5-3ft depth for the tank as a minimum for long term care.


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

mok3t said:


> We have a monster fire eel at my shop. Easily as long as my arm. Id say 6-7ft in length and about 2.5-3ft depth for the tank as a minimum for long term care.


i agree


----------

